# Paulding County GA BBQ Cookoff this Friday and Saturday 6-20, 6-21



## mike3ga88 (Jun 19, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but there is an event this weekend in Paulding County GA this weekend, if you live in the Atlanta area this might be something to check out. 

https://www.pauldingbbq.com/


----------

